# Funding for fertility treatment in the east midlands



## donnah

Hi we recently found out we are to be referred for fertility treatment.We live in nottingham,I'm 27,partner 31.Neither of us has conceived before,What is the chances of getting funding in our area for our treatment.
Our doctor did say would we be willing to travel for the funding


----------



## saphy75

I'm sorry i can't help with your question hun as all pct's have different criteria. But your dr should know if you will be eligible or not  

good luck 

pam xx


----------



## Emmib

Hi Donnah

Just found your topic, and wondered how you were getting on.  Can see from your signature that you are still waiting for your dreams to come true.

I am finding it hard to find ladies in waiting in our area, they all seem so successful which is great but it would be good to find a buddy in the same position as me.

Good luck with your journey x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello donnah and emmib

I am also in nottingham and desparatly trying for my dream of becoming a mum  

We have our next appointment with queens on 16th after i lost the weight that they wanted me too, so hopefully after 16th we may start to get somewhere

Goodluck

Twinkle


----------



## Emmib

Hey Twinkle

Congrats on the weight and good luck for next week.

Keep in touch x


----------



## muffin1302

Mandy where did you get the info for the pct's? I'm in the middle of appealing against the decision to refuse us treatment as dh has a daughter. (we are in leicestershire) it might give me some ammo to through at them when they refuse again. Especially if i can throw facts at them about make smokers and funding issues!


----------

